# Techno Trend tt-Pcline premium S



## AlexFCB87 (7. April 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
ein Freund hat Windows 7 32 bit und nun geht seine TV Karte nicht mehr (wird nicht erkannt) die mit Windows Vista zuvor noch wunderbar lief.
TV Karte: Techno Trend tt-Pcline premium S
Weiß jemand wo es einen passenden Treiber gibt. Haben schon überall gesucht...
Thx...


----------



## Herbboy (7. April 2010)

Versuch mal den für Vista, der geht oft auch für win7. ansonsten kann man da nix machen, wenn der Hersteller das Produkt nicht weiter supportet.


----------

